# Posting in classifieds



## Animal Dave (Jul 23, 2010)

Good evening, just wondering when I can post a new topic in this section.

Cheers.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

3 years and 15 posts! Have you checked the rules, probably post count related.


----------

